# Printing emails full size



## GEG (Dec 14, 2004)

I have an iMac OS X version 10.3.1 and have an Epson printer Stylus CX5300 both of which I bought in March, but when I try to print full size emails or anything else from the internet, it comes out the size of a postage stamp at the bottom left corner of the page. I can print satisfactorily from word processing and drawing pages, but not from the internet. My Apple dealer couldn't help, and Epson said it was an Apple problem. My 90 days free support ran out before I knew the problem existed. Someone has suggested that I download the new 10.3.7 system and perhaps upgrade my printer driver, but has anyone else out there experienced this and knows exactly what to do? I'm on dial up and I'm a nervous aged pensioner


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

Will try to help - which email program are you using?
Are you using Safari?


----------



## GEG (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi YeeFam,

Yes I am using Safari, have you knowledge that this has a problem? Nothing seems to respond to the usual processes.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

No - I have not seen the problem - I was going to see what I can experiment with to resolve the problem.

I am new to OS X, and I have OS X, 10.3.6.

You have an older version, and with a dialup, you would have to spend a long time online to download the updates.

If I can figure out what you can try, I will post it here.

OK - give this a try - it is not a fix but maybe will isolate the possible problem.

Since when you print from a word processor - your basic drivers seems to be ok.

When you *Print...*, use the *Save As PDF..*.
Save it as a PDF and then print the PDF.


----------



## GEG (Dec 14, 2004)

I've tried to print from pdf but with the same result, it's very frustrating. Someone is sending me a CD with the new 10.3.7 update, so I'm hoping it will do the trick, but I don't understand why other people with the same model iMac haven't complained to our Apple dealer, seems strange to me. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

Ok - if you open your saved PDF - you will open it via Preview or Adobe Reader.

When it opens - is it full size? or reduced?

So - which word processor are you using that gives you good outputs?

Hope the upgrade solves the problem -


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Have you checked the settings? Maybe the scale was changed.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

Excellent point shuuhen - The sympthoms seems to be pointing to the page setup 

Greg - I could almost reproduce your problem by resetting scale factor in the Page Setup... (under File menu selection.) But on my setup - the information is centered on the page, not in the lower left. Adobe Reader 6.0 will not let you perform a Page Setup - so that should help us isolate the probable cause.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

It could be printing in the right corner because of the margins. In Firefox I did a print preview with the scale at 10% and the margins set to 9 inches at the top, 6.5 inches at the right, and 0.5 inches at the left and bottom. These settings did give me a small page at the bottom left corner.


----------



## GEG (Dec 14, 2004)

Thank you for your suggestions. I've tried the various settings, Preview, PDF and page Set-up but with no success. We've had a few public holidays here over Christmas but I believe a CD is waiting for me in my post office for an OS X update to version 10.3.7, and I shall collect it tomorrow. If that doesn't work then goodness knows what's wrong, I shall be convinced I've bought a totally dud iMac. When it was new in March I couldn't print properly from the Appleworks, but it was finally fixed with an update. So why don't these things work as they should?


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

The software are not written by one company - even though there are interface specifications for all software writers to follow, they sometimes do not get followed and mistakes will occur.

We have all sorts of software involved here - printer drivers, application software, Unix, and Mac operating system. And they all must exchange information correctly.

I think the critical pieces here are the Mac OS (which you are getting the upgrade) and the printer drivers. If you are getting shrunken PDFs as read by Adobe, my guess is that something is telling the CUPs software to generate the PDFs incorrectly.

If your upgrade does not fix the problem(s) - I would focus on the printer drivers.

Maybe others reading this thread may have more experience in these problems - but the MAC OS/printing system seems to be very robust in design. It is more robust then the MS Windows OS's


----------



## GEG (Dec 14, 2004)

B I N G O with my OS X 10.3.7 update which I installed this afternoon.

I first tried a brief email and was surprised when it printed out five pages of previous email correspondence, and I also tried a couple of photographs and they came out brilliantly.

Thank you to those who have given me suggestion, having pages printed out postage-stamp tiny for so long was Frustration beyond belief.

Does anyone know how to edit unwanted material which tags on to the emails I want printed?


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

What unwanted material do you want removed? If it's the headers and footers, then you should be able to change the settings for them in page setup.


----------



## GEG (Dec 14, 2004)

As you know it is simple to click onto reply and the process becomes automatic to send an email . . . so the unwanted material is the thread of letters which builds up, mine as well as those received. I may only want to print one, or simply an attached photograph.


----------



## calistayork (Nov 16, 2004)

*400 as Setting*

It's been ages ago, but I had the same problem with my Epson - I had to put the setting on "400" (and now I can't even remember where I found it - to put it ) but it solved the problem. I had teeeeny tiny little blocks of print on that piece of paper.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

The setting is in Fileage Setup:Scale

That would be more of a workaround - the problem sounds like it is in the CUPs - the interface between the MAC OS and the printing system. My guess that the upgrade fixed the problem by updating the CUPs - for the Epson printers. That is why the problem is not found by every user - only those with this family of printers.

It is a pretty neat interface - MAC OS X users can easily create PDFs without buying additonal software.



GEG said:


> As you know it is simple to click onto reply and the process becomes automatic to send an email . . . so the unwanted material is the thread of letters which builds up, mine as well as those received. I may only want to print one, or simply an attached photograph.


That should be in your Preferences of your mail application. Just walk through the Preferences when your mail application is selected.


----------



## GEG (Dec 14, 2004)

I've looked at preferences as you suggested YeeFam for cutting out the threads when I want to print just one email, and it opened up a window referring to junk mail. I tried looking further but the continuing references looked too complex for me to work out. It's a fact that everything is complex before we know what we're doing, even riding a bicycle which actually turns out to be quite simple in the end.


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

GEG,

I use the Apple Mail application, and if you are using that, try the following:
• Mailreferences:

Then select Composing (one with the paper and pencil icon)
• uncheck *Quote the test of the original message*

Good luck and Happy New Year!


----------



## GEG (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi YeeFam,

Best wishes to you also for the New Year, and to others who access the site, and thank you for your advice on how NOT to print the threads of an email by unchecking the text of the orginal, it appears to have worked.

I would never have known but for this forum, I'm learning as I go along, and that's the benefit of seeking help from wherever the internet reaches, it provides a helping hand from absolutely anybody in the world.

Amazingly I've gone from the long frustration of not being able to print anything properly from the internet and resolving that with an OS X 10.3.7 CD update sent by someone else who responded to my woes, to printing more than I wanted, and now even that has been resolved.


----------

